
Show HN: Ever wish HN could be sorted by upvotes? - rpgraham84
https://gist.github.com/rpgraham84/89085a0496c77178ad5584a31913f8b3
======
kinduff
Here's the bookmarklet version:
[https://gist.github.com/kinduff/efa7b48e43ba2fceb7a7ad62672b...](https://gist.github.com/kinduff/efa7b48e43ba2fceb7a7ad62672b5f13)

Create a bookmark and edit it out to add the content of the gist as the URL.

~~~
rpgraham84
Thanks for this!

------
lozzo
very good. If I were you I would add a few bits of explanation in the comments
about its usage. e.g.

// go to [http://news.ycombinator.com/show](http://news.ycombinator.com/show)
// copy this script in chrome console // execute it // see the result

// also say when it was last time that it was tested (e.g March 2018) // it
might not work in a month or two

~~~
rpgraham84
Thanks, will do!

I wrote it as a tool for myself in browsing HN and I use the bookmarklet
version daily. A friend told me he was getting into programming, so I
commented it up and thought I'd share.

As rarely as HN updates their site, I bet it will work for a while. It's a
very frills-free site.

